# Emigrate from UK to the USA - read the basics but have further questions.



## simsons (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to know more about moving to America from England for atleast 5 years or so (not sure if i want to move permanently). I have read the basics and have understood that the only options I really have in obtaining a visa is either through a sponser from a US employer or to marry a US citizen (Which is not an option). 

Im 22 and currently studying my masters in mathematical finance in the uk which will finish in september. I have an undergraduate degree in economics and a little work experience. What are the chances of me finding an employer to sponser me?

I have been thinking about applying for the Mountbatten institute internship in new york that lasts for a year. Do you think this will be beneficial in helping me find a permanent job in the US? Has anyone else heard of stories of people staying in america after an internship?

OR

Would it be better to find a job in a US company in the UK and try to transfer after a year? how easy is it to transfer?

I'd appreciate any advice guys


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are incorrect - there are other options - start with travel.state.gov. It never hurts to have an internship with a recognized institution on your resume. Go for it!!!
No employer wants to hear that you are basically a long term temp.


----------



## simsons (May 8, 2012)

twostep said:


> You are incorrect - there are other options - start with travel.state.gov. It never hurts to have an internship with a recognized institution on your resume. Go for it!!!
> No employer wants to hear that you are basically a long term temp.


Hey thanks for the reply.  Could you explain why im incorrect please?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

simsons said:


> Hey thanks for the reply.  Could you explain why im incorrect please?


Read through visa options on uscis.gov, travel.state.gov which are the official sites. Stickies at the beginning of the forum give a lot of information as well.


----------



## loledimmah (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm ex Mountbatten in NYC . My sister just completed her internship in March and has just submitted her H1B application which should be coming through in the next couple of months - fingers crossed. Note of caution (from experience) do not go for the big companies they prefer to keep long term hires local. Go for the small, medium firm....they don't all hire but try and blow them away with your work ethic and work bloody hard, even if they are paying you peanuts! Its not a slam dunk by any means but at the very least you gain good contacts and experience working in the greatest city in the world and living in Jersey City


----------



## Charma1ne (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

You also have the option after you finish your master you can get a EB-2 visa.

EB-2(A): This category is for foreign nationals professionals with an 'advanced degrees' (masters degree or higher) and with a job offer from a U.S. company

Hope this helps 

C x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

loledimmah said:


> Hi, I'm ex Mountbatten in NYC . My sister just completed her internship in March and has just submitted her H1B application which should be coming through in the next couple of months - fingers crossed. Note of caution (from experience) do not go for the big companies they prefer to keep long term hires local. Go for the small, medium firm....they don't all hire but try and blow them away with your work ethic and work bloody hard, even if they are paying you peanuts! Its not a slam dunk by any means but at the very least you gain good contacts and experience working in the greatest city in the world and living in Jersey City


If her application was submitted after the cap was reached it will be 10/2013 for her.


----------

